# modem Pctel HSP56 (PCT789) e Kernel 2.6

## ka0s

Ho cercato da tantissime parti ma non ho trovato nessuna soluzione per installare i driver di questo modem con kernel 2.6. Qualcuno può aiutarmi??

----------

## MyZelF

Quali driver stai cercando di usare?

Qui si consiglia di utilizzare i driver Smart Link.

----------

## ka0s

Avevo provato ad installare pctel-0.9.6.tar.gz però alla fine mi dice che supportano solo il kernel 2.4. Ho provato anche quelli che mi hai indicato tu ma non funzionano neanche questi. Nessuno sa come posso fare??

----------

## MyZelF

Precisamente che problemi hai con i smartlink? Hai seguito il readme contenuto nel tarball? Non li ho mai usati, ma se posti qualche informazione in più qualcuno saprà di certo aiutarti.

----------

## ka0s

Ho seguito tutte le istruzioni nel readme, sembra andare tutto bene ma alla fine non carica i moduli, appena potrò posterò informazioni piu dettagliate...

----------

## ka0s

allora con i driver smart link, quando do make mi da il seguente output:

```

make -C modem all

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/slmodem-2.9.7/modem'

rebuild profile...

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_main.o -c modem_main.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_cmdline.o -c modem_cmdline.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem.o -c modem.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_datafile.o -c modem_datafile

.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_at.o -c modem_at.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_timer.o -c modem_timer.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_pack.o -c modem_pack.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_ec.o -c modem_ec.c

modem_ec.c:689: warning: `t403_timeout' defined but not used

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_comp.o -c modem_comp.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_param.o -c modem_param.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_debug.o -c modem_debug.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o homolog_data.o -c homolog_data.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o dp_sinus.o -c dp_sinus.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o dp_dummy.o -c dp_dummy.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o sysdep_common.o -c sysdep_common.c

gcc -o slmodemd modem_main.o modem_cmdline.o modem.o modem_datafile.o modem_at.o

 modem_timer.o modem_pack.o modem_ec.o modem_comp.o modem_param.o modem_debug.o

homolog_data.o dp_sinus.o dp_dummy.o dsplibs.o sysdep_common.o

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_test.o -c modem_test.c

gcc -o modem_test modem_test.o modem_cmdline.o modem.o modem_datafile.o modem_at         .o modem_timer.o modem_pack.o modem_ec.o modem_comp.o modem_param.o modem_debug.         o homolog_data.o dp_sinus.o dp_dummy.o dsplibs.o sysdep_common.o

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/slmodem-2.9.7/modem'

make -C drivers KERNEL_DIR=/lib/modules/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1/build

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/slmodem-2.9.7/drivers'

gcc -I/lib/modules/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1/build/include -o kernel-ver kernel-ver.         c

make all KERNEL_VER=2.4.21

make[2]: Entering directory `/root/slmodem-2.9.7/drivers'

gcc -Wall -pipe -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -         DMODVERSIONS --include /lib/modules/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1/build/include/linux/mo         dversions.h -I/lib/modules/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1/build/include -I. -I./../modem           -o amrmo_init.o -c amrmo_init.c

<command line>:138377677:31248: /lib/modules/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1/build/include         /linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [amrmo_init.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/slmodem-2.9.7/drivers'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/slmodem-2.9.7/drivers'

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

Credo che quindi non vada tutto a buon fine vero? cos'è che c'è di sbagliato?

----------

## randomaze

 *ka0s wrote:*   

> /lib/modules/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1/build/include         /linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

Se non ricordo male il modversion.h é stato eliminato dai kernel 2.6.x

Nel sito dove hai scaricato i driver non si parla di versioni del kernel?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

randomaze ha ragione se vuoi installare slmodem sul kernel 2.6 segui questo post.

----------

## ka0s

ok proverò seguendo le istruzioni di quel post!

fedeliallalinea: [OT] i CCCP piacciono molto anche a me   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *ka0s wrote:*   

> fedeliallalinea: [OT] i CCCP piacciono molto anche a me  

 

Bene, adesso possiamo fare un sottoclub.

Esiste una sconfitta pari al venire corroso che non è mia ma dell'epoca in cui vivo G.L.F.

----------

## ka0s

ho provato a seguire le istruzioni di quel post ma non riesco ad installarlo. lo stesso. Quando provo a dare:

```

# FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge /usr/portage/path/slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild

```

mi da il seguente errore:

```

 Calculating dependencies \!!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'portage/slmodem-2.9.6' does not exist at:

!!!            /usr/portage/portage/slmodem/slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild

emerge: create(): aux_get() error on portage/slmodem-2.9.6; aborting...

```

Ho quindi provato -come suggerito dal post-:

```

# cd /usr/src/linux-version/arch

# ln -s i386 x86

# FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge /usr/portage/net-dialup/slmodem/slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild

```

ma mi da quest'altro errore:

```

: command not foundncies \/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 4:

.eclass: No such file or directorysr/portage/eclass/kernel-mod

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.6 failed.

!!! Function inherit, Line 1099, Exitcode 1

.eclass in inherit()sr/portage/eclass/kernel-mod

aux_get(): (0) Error in net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.6 ebuild. (1)

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug)

emerge: create(): aux_get() error on net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.6; aborting...

```

Inoltre non ho capito se questi comandi li devo dare prima o dopo aver installato "normalmente" i driver 2.9.6. Mi potete spiegare i passaggi da seguire in ordine, perchè non ci sto capendo piu molto :\

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi mettere l'ebuild in /usr/portage/net-dialup/slmodem/slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild, a questo punto dai

```
# ebuild /usr/portage/net-dialup/slmodem/slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild digest

# emerge /usr/portage/net-dialup/slmodem/slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild
```

----------

## ka0s

ok grazie, proverò così.

----------

## ka0s

dopo aver copiato l'ebuild e la patch nelle relative cartelle, quando do:

```
# ebuild /usr/portage/net-dialup/slmodem/slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild digest
```

mi da il seguente errore:

```
: command not found: line 4:

.eclass: No such file or directorysr/portage/eclass/kernel-mod

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.6 failed.

!!! Function inherit, Line 1099, Exitcode 1

.eclass in inherit()sr/portage/eclass/kernel-mod

aux_get(): (0) Error in net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.6 ebuild. (1)

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug)

doebuild(): aux_get() error; aborting.

```

Che palle xè bisogna fare tutto sto casino x installare un modem?? eppure al giorno d'oggi dovrebbe essere una procedura semplice :\

[OT] per curiostià: un modem esterno ha bisogno di driver? (ho un us robotics collegato ad un altro computer...)

----------

## ka0s

up

----------

